# CPU fan speed - what's normal?



## EvilDevil

Is that normal? My friend screenshot me his speed and its over 2000 RPM... Mine is too low isnt it?

I'm a bit worried, I don't want to see my CPU burn. More RPM = more cooling or what?


----------



## Techie007

Yes, more RPM = more cooling; but, your CPU seems to be very cool (only 32°C) already. If you give it some work (try playing back an HD video), the CPU temperatures will rise and the fan speed should follow. I don't know exactly what your CPU is, but 40 - 65°C is normal for most CPUs. Anything above 80°C would be hot; although each CPU has its own definition of "too hot."


----------



## sBirke

This is not close to reach the TJ max.

Your friends CPU Cooler is probably different to yours







You could run Prime95 for just a bit, to see how hot your CPU actually gets under full load. Dependent on which CPU you own, the difference for the TJ Max also changes(aswell as the safe degree range). So if you could tell us the exact CPU - we can tell you when it would be too hot.


----------



## francisw19

Yeah for a 120mm or 140mm fan that's reasonable (although I'm not sure if you're running the stock cooler or something after market). Also, is it a PWM fan? If so, your mobo might be running it at a lower speed if it has a fan profile or something similar. You can have a look around the BIOS and see if you can change the speed of the CPU fan.

As mentioned above, stress the CPU a bit, see what happens and go from there. As long as your temps are OK, it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## EvilDevil

Well, the CPU is Intel i5-3470 3.2GHz. My friends is some Athlon not sure. It's old.


----------



## AlphaC

@EvilDevil

It depends on cooler (heatsink), the fan used, and fan profiles.

Stock AMD AM3 fan will run about 1800-2000RPM as well but can peak at 4000RPM, supposedly

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1051-page5.html


----------



## mayurajaya

My PC is very very slow sins last week.. cpu temperature is very high.. but fan speed is normal.. haw can I fix this problem..
Please refer the screen shots..


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Next time start your own thread instead of reviving a dead one.

Reseat your heatsink and make sure your fans are functioning properly.


----------

